# Scuba Diving for Crab - BURP!



## heapomeat (Jul 28, 2008)

The Joys and rewards of living in Seattle surrounded by the Puget Sound and cold water scuba diving.


----------



## buckeye024 (Jul 28, 2008)

Where are the pics of the finished product? I love crab...


----------



## dingle (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice post Heap! MMmmmmmmm Crab!


----------



## heapomeat (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder of the finished product Crab-Vue,


----------



## Dutch (Jul 28, 2008)

Dang HeapOmeat that is fun.  Me and my dive buddy used to dive the lakes for crayfish and then have a boil on the lake shore with taters and corn on the cob.  State law won't allow transporting of them little critters while alive so we figure, if we gotta kill 'em just as well cook 'em.

Been a PADI diver since 1981.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 28, 2008)

KILLER MAN.  That would make my day.  Nice job.


----------



## mrsb (Jul 28, 2008)

Do you need a maid?  Or a food tester? Or an apprentice?  Love, love, love crab!! And it has to be so much better that fresh and of course doing it yourself!


----------



## heapomeat (Jul 28, 2008)

I've been tempted to do a shrimp dive, but you have to go down to 120-130 feet deep and wave a green glo-stick around as they get attracted to it, you scoop them up with a net, but that sounds like alot of work, I've been down to 150 foot deep so it's not the depth, but still, it does get spooky dark that deep.

I'll stick to the crabbin'.......some people from boats lower shrimp pots, but they drop them down to 200+ feet deep, and it's WORK pulling a loaded shrimp pot up from that depth. Most people use a gasoline powered winch drum if they're serious.

Crabbing works for me. Might go out this Wednesday for hopefully another limit, easy pickings. Fun to dive for them, but even that is work too being fully suited up in a drysuit, wearing about 100 pounds of dive gear along with 36 pounds of lead weight, packing it all on your back the 100+ foot down the beach from the car.  You're spent tired at the end of a 50 minute dive too.

yeah, live crab boiled up all of 2 hours old out of the water, doesn't get much fresher than that.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 28, 2008)

Now *that* looks really good!!!! Mmmmm!


----------



## ck311 (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks like a mighty fine catch ya got yer self just a wee bit jealous


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm glad you said that ^...


----------



## tybo6 (Jul 30, 2008)

Man what can I say other than wow,
  Wife got family lives in louisiana that r shrimpers and they r constantly wantin me to come there to go out with them....Think I am gonna take em up on the offer thanx to u.....looks great...good job


----------



## salmonclubber (Jul 30, 2008)

heap 

try smoked crab its great i did a batch a while ago i cracked all the crab and laid the meat out on the smoker racks that i wrapped in foil and poked holes in to let the smoke flow i got the smoke rolling in the smoker and placed the crab into the smoker for 30 min they got a nice smokey flavor to them they turned out great here is a pic


----------



## bhille42 (Jul 30, 2008)

Heap, that looks like a blast!


----------



## supervman (Jul 30, 2008)

That is so wicked cool! 
Hope you had some Old Bay Seasoning in that pot. 

I am BIG TIME jealous ! :) 

V


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 30, 2008)

Sounds like fun Heap. I wish I could dive around here. It just ain't the same in the Ohio River where you can't see 2 feet in front of you at 10 feet.


----------



## heapomeat (Jul 30, 2008)

YUP, about a 1/4 cup of old bay seasoning.......keep it light and delicate.......and trust me, sometimes in the puget sound Viz is only 5-10 feet.

Gotta find the meat where you can...............diving for cows next?


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 30, 2008)

hummmm Rain all the time VS earthquakes......diving for crabs....oceans quareentined for bacteria.......VS lots o' green vegitation......
Seriously that crab boil is KILLING ME!! Crab is a jillion $$ a pound here..but wait your going diving again WED?? I am only a day away UPS right??? hey......send me sum!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  YUMMY!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 30, 2008)

You really know how to hurt a guy... Great pics!


----------



## heapomeat (Jul 30, 2008)

I can feel the love from here.......


----------



## blacklab (Aug 2, 2008)

Sounds like a wonderful time was had by all 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Except for maybe the 10 crab


----------

